# Canon is just stupid - 5D3s AutoISO still crappy - EMAIL THEM HOW IT SHOULD WORK



## bloodstupid (Mar 15, 2012)

Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
*
EDIT:

Stop arguing whether you need it or don't, no one cares, there are a lot of people who find it useful, if you don't you don't have to use it.

Fact is there are fast moving situations you want to shoot that might change from sunlight to shadow. And if you change ISO values you loose important moments. Sure you can just shoot everything with 6400 or higher to be on the save side. But its just damn convenient to have the camera user lower ISOs and faster times wich results in better quality if the light allows it.

And why not be angry about this feature? For me this would have been the main reason to upgrade from II to III. Because i shoot under those conditions a lot. And i thought they finally did it, then i read the manual and found that ridiculous limit for the shutter speed. As they said the II has Auto ISO i thought i can use it, and now 2 camera generations (7D was in between) later they still haven't figured it out

Using TV doesn't help either because you cant shoot everything with 2.8

And M, makes no sense at all Sure you could set your limit time, but in AV you could get faster if the light allows it. And in M, the camera has to use higher ISOs because 1/800 F4 just doesn't work in bright sunlight with ISO 200, and its not allowed to use faster times in M. So no gain in picture quality there.

Fact the camera is rubbish and useless in my opinion as a MII owner. And yes other people might like, want different features. Thats called freedom of thought.

If you also think this is rubbish, fill out a Canon online contact form and tell them, maybe they will do something about, they activated the F8 autofocus for the 1DX didnt they? Maybe there is still hope.
*


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?



Not so useful for weddings, either. It automatically sets the ISO to 400 if a flash is attached and turned on, and maxes out at ISO 1600 if the flash head is set for bounce photography.

I honestly don't know when the Auto-ISO function would actually be useful; the limitations Canon's put on it seem entirely arbitrary.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

A couple of problems I find with Auto Iso in general
on other cameras previous nikon and the fuji x10

- If the scene is mostly dark with lit subject you want to expose for auto iso will overexpose the lit subject to try and get the scene to its predefined middle grey exposure setting for example a concert. much better off setting everything manual in this situation i find

- When you have a big shoot and lots of photos to process you really dont want iso changing all over the place because it means editing every shot 1 by 1. crazy workflow. much better to set your iso manually again

- I personally find auto iso on any camera just doesnt quite deliver. it might work in some situations but generally it causes more problems than it solves

thats just my take on it, so i'm not too worried about it


----------



## eosbit (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Conversely, I can't think of a situation that any type of auto-iso would be useful. It's an unnecessary feature from where I sit 8)


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



Stephen Melvin said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...



That is if the bounce flash is used in the A+ or P mode... if you use Tv/Av/M modes you wont be limited...


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?



The manual says you can set the minimum shutter speed from 1/250 to 1 second... doesn't say anything about max shutter speed..


----------



## nicopol (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I think that is exactly what they mean.

Anyway, I think guys, that is allready a very usefull AutoISO for normal work. If you actually want the whole thing buy a 1DX.


----------



## David KM (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Never use any Auto settings... at this point the only auto setting used, Green box gets used when handing over the camera to a novice to get a picture of the wife and I. Auto ISO could be compltely removed and I could care less.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I use auto iso on the 1D4 (nd on the 7D) in manual mode, setting the shutter speed and the aperture and letting the camera set the ISO

This is great for fast moving subjects that move in varying light conditions


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

The closest setting to Auto I use is AV (Aperture Priority)... Every other auto setting doesn't seem to deliver. If you're shooting with a DSLR, then you should know how to operate M (Manual). If not then what's the point in using a DSLR? Unless of course you're having some newb use your camera to take a photo, the Auto setting are just there for decoration and to make you feel like you got a bit more technology in the camera for all the money you spent on it lol


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I'm confused...is this a complaint about functionality in the non-M/Av/Tv modes? Honestly, I've never used anything but those, and Auto-ISO works perfectly fine if the lighting conditions are changing pretty rapidly (e.g. late sunset). Only thing I could wish for is setting a maximum ISO that the camera will go up to, which I think is included in the 5d3 (not sure).


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Auto Iso should technically work if 

- the scene is fairly uniformly lit ie the camera will be able to make its programed exposure calc and it will be correct. If there is massive contrast in the scene then it's going to do something crazy same with anything in auto

- rapidly changing light back and forth as brian said shooting birds etc in changable light.

- you dont mind all the images having iso values all over the place maybe its a low volume shoot so processing individal images isnt a problem

Still its better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it, I'll definately test it out and see if it could be usefull.


----------



## dunkers (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I've never used auto iso for sports. I use my usual presents and then fire off a few test shots. If needed, I adjust accordingly.

I use auto-iso if I'm out and about. I'm against people who think that if you're not shooting in manual, you're doing it wrong. Having a shot is better than none.

I also use auto-iso if I'm feeling rather lazy and don't want to fumble with the settings


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I wrote a blog entry on how I use auto ISO exclusively to shoot polo. I don't use it full-bore auto. I'm constantly adjusting it. It's probably too novice for this crew, but I get asked a lot where to put the settings when shooting polo, so I just wrote some things up to send people to.
www.pitchblackblog.com.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?



You don't suppose that Canon might have assumed that someone shooting sports/action and needing fast shutter speeds and tight control over them might, just might, be shooting in Tv or M mode? Or that if you have some experience and have an intuitive feel for light levels that comes with that experience, and assuming for some reason you wanted to use Av mode for sports, you could set the Auto ISO range to a floor of 800, 1600, or whatever would give you the shutter speed needed for the max light level you'd likely encounter? Just sayin'.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

What would be good is if you could use the exposure compensation to affect the auto iso
ie you ahve aperture and shutter speed set but know the auto iso is going to under or over expose consistantly by a certain amount, it would be nice if when auto iso was enabled then the exposure compensation would operate on the iso leaving your aperture and shutter speed set. 
This would allow you to quickly compensate for more contrasty light and get more keeper with auto iso

ie if the auto iso is over exposing (relative to the subject you want correctly exposed) it will be using an un-necessarily high iso value which you will need to correct in post anyway dropping the exposure so being able to dial in some EC into the iso will force it to keep the iso down.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Seems to me that:

Auto ISO has the full range in all modes

Auto ISO limits can be set

When using Auto ISO shutter speed limits can be set.

Seems to me that Canon has been far from stupid in that the auto iso is better than the 1D4/1Ds3.


----------



## JMikePhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?



Here's a thought.....set your own ISO. Call me kooky. A lack of auto ISO doesn't make this camera useless, yet it has auto ISO....can't have everything. You may be a useless photographer if you can't figure out what your ISO should be and set it on the fly. I hate these kinds of useless rants....just because YOU can't figure out how to set your ISO for sports/action, doesn't mean other people can't.


----------



## nicopol (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

The TO is complaining, that he is only limited to 1/250 as fastest minimum shutter speed, which would make it impossible to shoot sportive activities that require speeds like 1/8000 without turning to manual ISO.

Not that much of a problem to anyone, because those situations are quite rare and if you NEED to use A-ISO in that area, than you are a professional anyway, who goes for a 1DX.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I misread the original post and my thoughts were regarding the use of Auto Shooting modes. My Bad... :-[

So on Auto ISO... I haven't really cared for it... Basically tried it a few times and the results were that I lost dynamic range in the shot and the wasn't able to retain detail in the highlights. The problem being was that Auto ISO would never select down to ISO 100-200 in situations where I would have selected a low ISO. It seemed like the camera did not meter the zone relative to my area of focus properly when using Auto ISO. For this reason, I always manually set ISO and just live with having to do a bit of extra work in post for situations with rapidly changing light.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JMikePhoto said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...



There is a case for auto iso - but this I suspect was an operator reading the manual error 8) 8) 8)


----------



## JMikePhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> JMikePhoto said:
> 
> 
> > bloodstupid said:
> ...



lol.....sure, auto ISO is great for when you're inside and find yourself going outside and it's sunny and you forget. It helps not to be shooting ISO 1600 when it's wonderfully sunny outside....I've done it. Auto ISO on my 60D is perfect for that. But I don't know anyone who requires auto ISO to shoot motocross. That's bloody ridiculous.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JMikePhoto said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > JMikePhoto said:
> ...



I use it for chasing birds in and out of the sunlight. Without auto iso there would be a lot more missed shots.

Cant see why motocross would be different - unless of course you just point the lens at one point.

I am going to a BSB test next Wednesday - so the 1D4 will be in M mode with auto iso set as the bikes go in and out of the sun round Brands Hatch. I think it is bloody ridiculous to ignore a really useful feature 8) 8) 8)


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



eosbit said:


> Conversely, I can't think of a situation that any type of auto-iso would be useful. It's an unnecessary feature from where I sit 8)



+1

why would i want a camera to tell me what ISO i should be using?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



nighstar said:


> eosbit said:
> 
> 
> > Conversely, I can't think of a situation that any type of auto-iso would be useful. It's an unnecessary feature from where I sit 8)
> ...



Because when the action gets going the last thing you want to be doing is fiddling with the ISO and missing the shots

To me Auto ISO is no bigger deal than it telling you what shutter speed or aperture is needed when using AV or TV mode


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JMikePhoto said:


> But I don't know anyone who requires auto ISO to shoot motocross. That's bloody ridiculous.



Sorry, have to completely disagree there. There are many situations where you need a fixed aperture for the proper DoF and a fixed shutter speed to stop action, but light levels can vary greatly during shooting. Birds in flight, where the subject flies with open sky vs. dark trees in the background. Motocross where half of the arena is sunlit and half is in shadow. For those situations, a functional Auto ISO in M mode is very, very convenient, _especially_ one where you can set an upper limit for the ISO.


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Why all the hate for auto ISO? I shot a motocross race with my 7D in manual with auto ISO so I could set the amount of depth of field and motion blur I wanted, but still let the light metering adjust the ISO to keep the exposure right. I shot a lot of panning sequences through the track's corners and also following the riders during big jumps which both involve widely varying lighting conditions. The results really came out pretty good. The camera selected ISO ranges from 100-640 depending...


----------



## Seamus (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



neuroanatomist said:


> JMikePhoto said:
> 
> 
> > But I don't know anyone who requires auto ISO to shoot motocross. That's bloody ridiculous.
> ...



I couldn't have said it nicer myself (+1)


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Here, check out Chad Reed and RV2:


----------



## JMikePhoto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



neuroanatomist said:


> JMikePhoto said:
> 
> 
> > But I don't know anyone who requires auto ISO to shoot motocross. That's bloody ridiculous.
> ...



Convenient, but not *required*_, which was my point. Disagree if you must, completely if necessary, but the second a camera manufacturer comes out with a feature or function that does not meet the expectations of everyone, suddenly the camera is useless? Um...no. Switch to nikon if you want that kind of auto ISO functionality. Canon hasn't had it, hasn't needed it, and people still shoot motocross with canon bodies without it. It isn't a deal-breaker for 99% of people considering this camera for that kind of photography. Well, the people that matter anyway. I don't shoot that kind of photography, but I have shot nature, extensively, without the convenience. I just push the button with the pip on it and spin the dial on the back when I need more shutter speed. It's not that big a deal._


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> Because when the action gets going the last thing you want to be doing is fiddling with the ISO and missing the shots
> 
> To me Auto ISO is no bigger deal than it telling you what shutter speed or aperture is needed when using AV or TV mode



personal preference, i guess. i would much rather the camera adjust the aperture or shutter speed (depending on the situation) than to let it change the ISO.

i suppose if a camera's high ISO performance is really great the auto change of ISO wouldn't be a big deal, but i am used to shooting film where you stick with an ISO for the entire roll and to using digital cameras where anything beyond 800 is only good for b&w grain.

for low light, the 5D Mark III will certainly be liberating for me either way...


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, have to completely disagree there. There are many situations where you need a fixed aperture for the proper DoF and a fixed shutter speed to stop action, but light levels can vary greatly during shooting. Birds in flight, where the subject flies with open sky vs. dark trees in the background. Motocross where half of the arena is sunlit and half is in shadow. For those situations, a functional Auto ISO in M mode is very, very convenient, _especially_ one where you can set an upper limit for the ISO.



good point. this never even occurred to me.... :-X


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?



I just posted the same in the main forum.

We already knew no EC in M AutoISO mode. Dumb.

But we figured the new shutter limit would more or less rescue it since we can use it in Av mode then but then WTH???

They make the max minimum shutter speeds limited to the very speeds where AutoISO isn't even used. I mean 1 second exposures? If you have time for those you have time to do everything manually. 

What does 1/250th do for sports of action wildlife?

It's the most absurd limit I've ever come across (well second to the 5D2 and older bodies' locking AutoISO M into the range 400 to 400!?!).

AutoISO is soooo trivial, how the heck can it not work after 15 years!?! I mean we went from Earth bound to man on the moon in less time! Sad but true.

This is the sort of thing that truly makes me believe that nobody in Canon marketing or engineering actually uses cameras. Nikon gives you a feeling that some people there may have actually used a camera before. FOr a few years the historgram top end was dark gray edging to black so you couldn't even see where it ended. How does that get out of the factory if anyone there uses cameras? Thankfully they did finally listen to us and finally fixed that!  But it is so bizarre they make such basic mistakes and are so slow to fix them. At least they show they eventually will, which is one step up.

Absurd.

Unbelievable.

And you just know they only firmware update that might fix it would be the next 5D4 for $4000.

Ridiculous.

And just as I was about to post all over praising them for finally fixing the histogram I read this horror.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



awinphoto said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...





awinphoto said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...



yeah and if you set it to 1/250th and it keep picking 1/250th rather than ISO3200 then you get 500 blurry as heck soccer or bird photos....

and why does the the OP get 6:1 ratio of negative smites for posting this? It's not HIS fault they made some nonsensical limitation. Don't you guys WANT cameras that work better in the field? Or is it more important to defend the honor of Canon at all costs???


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...



I suggest you learn from more learned photographers such as Neuro rather than having a rant over something you clearly know little about


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



neuroanatomist said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...



The latter point won't work. If you set it high enough to allow the min shutter speed you need for the darkest part of the field then what good does using AutoISO do? Since when you shoot near the better lit part of the field it won't be able to drop down lower.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> Seems to me that:
> 
> Auto ISO has the full range in all modes
> 
> ...



Did you not read where he said that he KNOWs all of that but that the limits make no sense???


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JMikePhoto said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the manual of the 5D III, 1/250 as fastest time for auto iso is bloody stupid. Still usless for sport and action. Might be of use for weddings but that its. Why are they doing this to us?
> ...



1. Just because you haven't realized where it can help doesn't mean that other people haven't either.
2. WHY are people defending Canon for a defenseless limit that makes no sense and that would be trivial to fix or to not have set in the first place???


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



nighstar said:


> eosbit said:
> 
> 
> > Conversely, I can't think of a situation that any type of auto-iso would be useful. It's an unnecessary feature from where I sit 8)
> ...



Because sometimes action jumps from shade to sun back and forth quickly or from brightly lit spot to poorly lit spot and back and forth and why end up using the worst case ISO for all of it?

And if you don't like the camera ever setting things for you then you may as well have then get rid of Av and everything but M mode.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 2. WHY are people defending Canon for a defenseless limit that makes no sense and that would be trivial to fix or to not have set in the first place???



That is because in M mode there is no limit. Why play in AV mode when M mode makes more sense??


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > bloodstupid said:
> ...



really

explain what i know little about?

explain why a 1/250th limit makes sense?

I sure am NOT hearing that from any of the action shooters I've talked with today....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > 2. WHY are people defending Canon for a defenseless limit that makes no sense and that would be trivial to fix or to not have set in the first place???
> ...



Because what if you need EC? Did you miss where they lock out EC when using Auto ISO M?

All of us were hoping they'd add EC to AUTOISO M this time but they didn't. We saw that they added limits to Av so we thought we might be able to get away with taht instead of M but then they put on these ridiculous, arbitrary and really worse than arbitrary shutter speed max limits.


----------



## jrista (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

@LTRLI: Um, dude...breathe...and *read*:



briansquibb said:


> Seems to me that:
> 
> Auto ISO has the *full range* in all modes
> 
> ...



(Emphasis added.)


----------



## tomscott (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I don't know why people are complaining, why buy a pro DSLR and need auto ISO?? Takes less than a second to change it, you have all the information you need to see what your exposure is like through the viewfinder. If you need this I would say you should learn get back to basics.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Semantics. Nothing is "required". You could shoot sports with a large format view camera, a pinhole camera, or get yourself a canvas and some paint. Doing some research? The Internet isn't required, get yourself a copy of Encyclopedia Brittanic (I mean it, get one now - they just went out of print, and will be online only henceforth). At some point, convenience becomes necessity. I'm not saying that Auto ISO is there yet, but it's a useful tool, and calling that ridiculous is, well...ridiculous.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



jrista said:


> @LTRLI: Um, dude...breathe...and *read*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read this:

1. THE LIMITS MAKE NO SENSE AND MAKE IT USELESS FOR MANY OF THE VERY SITUATIONS WHERE IT WOULD BE MOST USEFULL

2. So what if it is a trace better this time and was a trace better last time. It's been like 15 years and it still doesn't work. It's a trivial thing to make work. A day one programmer can code AutoISO. We put man on the moon a few years. Why does AutoISO still have such silly restrictions?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Yeah, it's hardly the end of the world.

But what confidence do you have in a camera company that can't get such an utterly trivial thing correct after 15 years? It's like nobody there has ever shot before.

Any why does it have such a nonsensical shutter speed limitation. There is absolutely no reason for it. It doesn't make it easier to make, cheaper, there is no point in it, but somebody, just decided to force some bizarre limit for no good reason and for many poor reasons.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > bloodstupid said:
> ...



Well, as you may well be aware, like the 7D, if you shoot in manual, set your shutter and app and auto iso, you dont have to really worry about that, do you? Or if shutter is of priority, shoot in TV, set your shutter, and let the camera do the aperture and auto ISO for you... it really isn't that hard. Lastly, I hope your not accusing me for his 6:1 ratio... I haven't given any smites to him that i'm aware of. I dont smite people because they think differently or give bad advice, I smite when things get personal.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



All of us? Not me

EC in M mode with auto iso is an interesting contradition as you may move from one position that needed +EC to one that needed -EC so again you are fiddling with the dials instead of catching the moment.

FEC works in M mode though if you need it - ie outside flash. 

In the time I have used M with auto iso I have never needed EC. Shooting in RAW just a tweek with levels is all that is needed.

I think you are looking for a problem that isn't there.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > @LTRLI: Um, dude...breathe...and *read*:
> ...



Unless you are shooting in full auto mode, which I would hope you wouldn't be shooting in if you are serious enough about photography to buy this level of camera, you wont have any problems with the minimum speed for the shutter... Shoot in Manual, AV or TV and you're golden... it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



awinphoto said:


> Well, as you may well be aware, like the 7D, if you shoot in manual, set your shutter and app and auto iso, you dont have to really worry about that, do you? Or if shutter is of priority, shoot in TV, set your shutter, and let the camera do the aperture and auto ISO for you... it really isn't that hard. Lastly, I hope your not accusing me for his 6:1 ratio... I haven't given any smites to him that i'm aware of. I dont smite people because they think differently or give bad advice, I smite when things get personal.



As already said.... and if you need EC?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as you may well be aware, like the 7D, if you shoot in manual, set your shutter and app and auto iso, you dont have to really worry about that, do you? Or if shutter is of priority, shoot in TV, set your shutter, and let the camera do the aperture and auto ISO for you... it really isn't that hard. Lastly, I hope your not accusing me for his 6:1 ratio... I haven't given any smites to him that i'm aware of. I dont smite people because they think differently or give bad advice, I smite when things get personal.
> ...



You correct it in post


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JMikePhoto said:


> It isn't a deal-breaker for 99% of people considering this camera for that kind of photography. Well, the people that matter anyway.



Wow, I guess you know everyone who's considering this camera, do you? At least, you know all the people that matter. Kudos to you for such an open and non-elitist attitude.


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

This thread and the other one on this topic made me very nervous tonight as Auto ISO in M mode was one of the features I am missing the most in my current 5D mkII. I must be missing something because after looking at the 5D mkIII manual, the shutter speed that is being refered to is the minimum shutter speed and seem to apply for Av mode but not for M mode. So in the motocross example earlier, why does the M mode not work for you guys? You simply set the shutter speed to what ever speed needed to freeze the sobject (say 1/500) and set aperture and let Auto ISO do the rest. I dont see how people call Canon stupid for this?

I must be missing something. I must say I dont use EC so...maybe I am stupid!


----------



## arioch82 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JMikePhoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JMikePhoto said:
> ...


_

nothing is *required*, according to your thoughts we should also thank Canon that offers Tv/Av modes when all we *require* is M.
I don't really understand why every time Canon is short of a feature (e.g. auto-iso, af-linked-point spot metering, etc.) the answer is "yeah switch to nikon if you don't like it", what kind of answer is that? Maybe we (as complaining people) have other reasons for sticking with Canon?
if everyone would settle down with what we currently have without complaining they simply wouldn't update their cameras, they won't make better products that no one is asking for.

is it missing a features? yes
is it really important for "you"? no
is it really important for others? yes

why can't some people simply accept that Canon can (and should) make better products offering basic features that the competition offers with cameras at a lower price?

(waiting for the first smite on the forum...)_


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JR said:


> This thread and the other one on this topic made me very nervous tonight as Auto ISO in M mode was one of the features I am missing the most in my current 5D mkII. I must be missing something because after looking at the 5D mkIII manual, the shutter speed that is being refered to is the minimum shutter speed and seem to apply for Av mode but not for M mode. So in the motocross example earlier, why does the M mode not work for you guys? You simply set the shutter speed to what ever speed needed to freeze the sobject (say 1/500) and set aperture and let Auto ISO do the rest. I dont see how people call Canon stupid for this?
> 
> I must be missing something. I must say I dont use EC so...maybe I am stupid!



You are correct on your assumptions... I think the flaming is that the intentionally want to over or under expose using exposure compensation. It is allowed in app priority or shutter priority but not manual. This maybe I can understand but auto settings 1/250 limit I find silly.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



JR said:


> This thread and the other one on this topic made me very nervous tonight as Auto ISO in M mode was one of the features I am missing the most in my current 5D mkII. I must be missing something because after looking at the 5D mkIII manual, the shutter speed that is being refered to is the minimum shutter speed and seem to apply for Av mode but not for M mode. So in the motocross example earlier, why does the M mode not work for you guys? You simply set the shutter speed to what ever speed needed to freeze the sobject (say 1/500) and set aperture and let Auto ISO do the rest. I dont see how people call Canon stupid for this?
> 
> I must be missing something. I must say I dont use EC so...maybe I am stupid!



Using M mode is the way to go - it does work and is proven in the 7D and the 1D4. Setting the shutter speed and the aperture gives the best composition to image, auto iso ensures the right amount of light gets in.


----------



## jrista (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

From the horses mou...erm, manuals...pages:



Pg. 56:
*Auto ISO Range*: Minimum 100; Maximum 12800



Pg. 125:
*ISO Auto*

If the ISO speed is set to "A" (Auto), the actual ISO speed to be set will be displayed when you press the shutter button halfway. As indicated below, the ISO speed will be set automatically to suit the shooting mode:


*Shooting Mode**ISO Speed Setting*A+Automatically set within ISO 100 - 12800P/ Tv/ Av/ MAutomatically set within ISO 100 - 26500 *1BFixed at ISO 400 *1With flashFixed at ISO 400 *1 *2 *3

*1: The actual ISO speed range depends on the *[Minimum]* and *[Maximum]* settings set in [Auto ISO Range].
*2: If fill flash will result in overexposure, ISO 100 or a higher ISO will be set.
*3: When using bounce flash with an external Speedlite in the *<A+>* and *<P>* modes, the ISO speed will automatically be set to ISO 400 - 1600.



As I get page 125, notes 1 and 2 indicate ISO will be set automatically within the full range, or if you have set Auto ISO Range limitations...within the range you have selected. In the case of bounce flash, it defaults to ISO 400 for third-party flashes, defaults to an ISO range of 400-1600 when using canon-brand Speedlight external flash, and WILL automatically select any ISO from 100 on if the camera metering decides the scene will over-expose. 

From all that, it appears "Auto ISO" is pretty much indeed COMPLETELY automatic within the FULL RANGE of possible native ISO settings. The only case that seems limited outside of the context of exposure issues is Auto ISO + Flash when using a third party (i.e. non-Speedlite) brand.



Pg. 128

*Setting the Minimum Shutter Speed for Auto ISO*

When Auto ISO is set, *you can set* the minimum shutter speed (1/250th sec. to 1 sec.) _so that the automatically set shutter speed is not too slow. _ This is convenient in both <P> and <Av> modes when you use a wide-angle lens to shoot a moving subject. You can minimize both camera shake and subject blur.



As I understand page 128, Canon is ALLOWING YOU to SET the minimum shutter speed to SOME SETTING between 1 second and 1/250th of a second. The goal would be to prevent a shutter speed that is TOO SLOW when using P or Av modes, where both the shutter speed and ISO setting would be automatically selected. I see no reason whatsoever to use a shutter speed slower than 1 second. A *minimum* shutter speed of 1/250th of a second seems entirely reasonable to me. I would rather have a slightly lower minimum shutter speed than be unable to get a shot because the camera can't set a higher ISO and can't set a shutter speed long enough to capture the shot. 

According to page 224, there are some additional restrictions on Auto ISO Range, Min. Shutter Spd. and ISO Speed Settings WHEN SHOOTING VIDEO. This makes a lot of sense since you pick a specific shutter speed when you choose your video frame rate (i.e. 24/23.9fps). It also makes sense to limit auto ISO, as it cannot be varied smoothly...it can only be varied in 1/3rd stops. Having ISO constantly jitter around in 1/3rd stop jumps would be incredibly annoying for those watching your videos. It would be a hell of a lot better to set ISO manually as needed, and if necessary apply an exposure ramp during post processing to normalize exposure smoothly.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



awinphoto said:


> This maybe I can understand but auto settings 1/250 limit I find silly.



Settings dont apply when in M mode - you are setting the shutter speed


----------



## Crapking (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



jrista said:


> From the horses mou...erm, manuals...pages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



awinphoto said:


> You are correct on your assumptions... I think the flaming is that the intentionally want to over or under expose using exposure compensation. It is allowed in app priority or shutter priority but not manual. This maybe I can understand but auto settings 1/250 limit I find silly.





briansquibb said:


> Using M mode is the way to go - it does work and is proven in the 7D and the 1D4. Setting the shutter speed and the aperture gives the best composition to image, auto iso ensures the right amount of light gets in.



Makes perfect sense now. For my typical use, these new feature will be perfect! Cant wait to put my 5D mkII for sale now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

I posted this in the other thread

If in M mode the EC gets applied to the iso so when Auto ISO is enabled then
EC is also enabled and acts on ISO only if auto ISO is disabled the EC is disabled as normal
it would be a pretty powerfull function IMO
helps keep control over Exposure and keeps the lowest iso but allowing flexability in changing light
Auto anything only ever works where scene metering is quite balanced

Being able to more accurately control the auto iso using EC applied to the iso would be awesome for these scenes where the standard metering gets all screwy
I totally see where LTRLI is coming from with this, it should not be too hard to implement through firmware

BTW i'm not complaining just saying it would be a cool feature


----------



## jrista (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



Crapking said:


> Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??



HAH! Seriously. Its become a morbid Canon death fest around here with all the complainers coming out of the woodwork to bitch about everything from low ISO DR, noise of all kinds at all levels, the "limitations" of 22 megapixels, the supposedly "TERRIBLE" Auto ISO setting capabilities, etc. etc.

As far as I can tell, not a single one of the people complaining actually have a 5D III in their hands (which, if they did, I would be willing to bet good money they would be drooling and oogling rather than complaining), and the few who have actually held one and tried them out at one event or another have appeared to be thoroughly impressed DESPITE the apparently heinous deficiencies it has in comparison to the D800 and, well, *just about every other freaking camera on earth.*

Like...wow.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



jrista said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??
> ...



I think the whiners are trying to live up to the name on their cameras - REBELS ;D ;D ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



iso79 said:


> You should give up photography if you use auto-iso.



Oh dear me, let me hunt around for the light meter and take a reading of the peregrine ...

... its OK ;D ;D ;D real photographers dont take pictures of peregrines


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

@jrista - I see you added the bit about the minimum shutter speed to your post, which was the OP's complaint, wanting a _higher_ min shutter speed than 1/250 s. As you point out (and as Canon states), this feature was added to address a specific issue with Auto ISO, namely that in Av (and P) mode with Auto ISO, shutter speed has priority - the camera will drop the shutter to 1/focal length (1/1.6xFL for APS-C), and then start raising ISO. The problem is that with wide angle lenses like my 35L, it ends up at a shutter speed too slow to stop involuntary subject motion. This feature solves that issue nicely. 

It's not, nor is it intended to be, fully customizable. Funny how no one's started a thread on the corollary - specifying a minimum _aperture_ in Tv mode with Auto ISO, where with a fast f/1.2 or f/1.4 lens, the aperture will open to max before ISO is raised, leading to a DoF that's too thin - setting a 'floor' of f/1.8 or f/2 would be quite useful. The answer to that was given earlier in this contentious thread - if you want full-range selectable min and max for ISO, shutter speed, and aperture, get a 1-series body like the 1D X.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



Hah so now the whole crowd that was telling those asking for more dynamic range nonsense about how you just need to learn to expose correctly now proposes that people don't even bother with exposure, just let it do what it does and fix it in post? Why have M mode than at all? Just fix it in post right?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

and??

what does that prove but our point that it forces you to pick a min speed no faster than 1/250th and that EC won't work in M mode, our very points




jrista said:


> From the horses mou...erm, manuals...pages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



Crapking said:


> Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??



I think you missed the part where all those facts he listed are *the same exact facts* that we also listed and it is those facts where the problems lie.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



jrista said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??
> ...





jrista said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??
> ...



So you think it makes sense that they disable EC in Auto ISO M mode?
That it makes sense for them to randomly lock out min shutter speeds higher than 1/250th?
How are those good things?
WHy are you defending them if you like Canon?
What if the next firmware release decides to eliminate M and Av modes?
Will you be wow, that's great! ???
It actually took effort, for sure with the shutter speed thing, to make it go wrong.
Why do you need to hold a 5D3 to understand that it will work as the manual says it will?

It's not the end of the world with AutoISO, but they put in nonsensical limitation for no reason.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



iso79 said:


> You should give up photography if you use auto-iso.



the funny thing is the people who come out with the comments like that are the ones who usually turn out to have much less experience shooting


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



neuroanatomist said:


> @jrista - I see you added the bit about the minimum shutter speed to your post, which was the OP's complaint, wanting a _higher_ min shutter speed than 1/250 s. As you point out (and as Canon states), this feature was added to address a specific issue with Auto ISO, namely that in Av (and P) mode with Auto ISO, shutter speed has priority - the camera will drop the shutter to 1/focal length (1/1.6xFL for APS-C), and then start raising ISO. The problem is that with wide angle lenses like my 35L, it ends up at a shutter speed too slow to stop involuntary subject motion. This feature solves that issue nicely.
> 
> It's not, nor is it intended to be, fully customizable. Funny how no one's started a thread on the corollary - specifying a minimum _aperture_ in Tv mode with Auto ISO, where with a fast f/1.2 or f/1.4 lens, the aperture will open to max before ISO is raised, leading to a DoF that's too thin - setting a 'floor' of f/1.8 or f/2 would be quite useful. The answer to that was given earlier in this contentious thread - if you want full-range selectable min and max for ISO, shutter speed, and aperture, get a 1-series body like the 1D X.



So you need a 1 series because one single byte of code difference?
That kind of crippling is utterly pathetic.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs the facts when we have so many learned opinionators ??
> ...



Maybe I am mis-reading it then, but it seems the only time this 'minimum shutter speed limit' kicks in is in P or Av mode. While I see Neuro's and jrista's point, to me this seems to be just another small way to distinguish the 1 and 5 series, which should not be unexpected given the price differential.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



Crapking said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Crapking said:
> ...



When the difference is two bytes of code, a single stored number difference, and when it's over such a semi-minor thing and when rebel-level models from other makers have had usable modes for years and when you are $500 more than competition, it's pretty sad form of marketing differentiation if that is what it is. I mean they have been dribbling out one itty bitty bit better AutoISO feature by one over more than decade. Why do you want to defend that? It actually costs more for them to make two versions of the code (although the change probably takes but a few seconds granted but still).

if the 1DX needs a usable AutoISO to make it sell, then the camera is ******* to begin with. If they feel that is what they need to make or break sales, then they have made a mega-mess of it and may as well not even release. I don't think that is the case. So their marketing droids are just being annoying for no reason.

other makers have had it across their lines for years


----------



## jrista (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> The reason some us bitch and moan non-stop over 30000 posts is because you can't dare mention a single thing that is not perfect, no matter how innocently, without getting swarmed over and attacked by the likes of you and having to defend everything with 100x more posts than you ever intended making to begin and then getting fed up with it all and maybe sinking into less innocent sounding phrasing the next time you post.
> 
> And maybe some DO like Canon and that is why they'd like some things to catch Canon's attention so they don't end up having to deal with the Nikon UI or a few of the missing lenses in their lineup and the mess of having to deal with switching.
> 
> And how about we get that you think everything about anything Canon has ever made is 100% perfect and that everthing they will ever make is 100% perfect and that it is a mortal sin to mention anything otherwise or to suggest they fix anything in any way, that not one thing can be said to be less than perfect about a Canon, heck, if DxO reports the same less DR findings you'd probably try to launch a DDOS against their site.... if you didn't attack everyone and constantly get on them for everything then maybe there would just be a couple posts here and there pointing something out and that would be it....



Just two things.

One. If you want *Canon *  to hear, your complaining to the wrong people. Call up Canon, Email Canon, find an official Canon forum, and make noise THERE. If you refuse to do that, your not really interested in being heard _by Canon_, your just interested in being heard, and being sensationalistic over minor issues is just a way to garner some attention. That doesn't really help anyone.

Two. I've never said I think everything Canon does is perfect. I have said on many occasions that I want more DR. I've also said that as far as my landscape photography goes, I could use more image resolution because I'm the type of guy who prints huge. Personally, _I want 47mp FF, 16-bit with Sony-level now noise, 15.9 stops of DR, packed into a body with 61pt AF, 100k RGB metering sensor, 100% transmissive LCD viewfinder with a level visibile IN the viewfinder (not just the back LCD), 8fps and two CF card slots that support 1000x cards, built in gigabit ethernet, built in intervolometer with configurable bulb ramping, 5 custom dial modes and only Tv, Av, M and B as my other options._ I *WANT * a _hell of a lot_. And I want it _cheap_. But you don't always get what you want. So right now, I want to enjoy what I CAN get, without dumping my entire, very expensive kit. The 5D III is a MASSIVE improvement over the 5D II. A hell of a lot more than anyone really expected...despite being a little less than we may have all wanted...with two full stops of improved native ISO and the best AF system the world has seen yet. 

I could certainly complain...but then there is that whole 80/20 ratio rule thing. Its GOOD ENOUGH, and were all better off *enjoying* what it is (the 80%), rather than *hating* what its not (the 20%).

So, LTRLI...I really hope you gain something for all the effort you expend here on this forum complaining about what isn't. You certainly don't seem happy, when you probably could be if you simply _decided _ to be _satisfied _ with what is. There is always a next time, and as far as Canon goes, next time is probably not 4 years from now...it could very likely be right around the corner and just past summer. You could very likely get 90, maybe even 95% of what you so *desperately want*...if you just had a little _patience_. Of all the things that might _spell the end of the world_...Canon lacking a few bytes of AutoISO and shutter speed features probably *isn't it.*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> When the difference is two bytes of code...



A bit here, a byte there, and sure, why not just make the 5DIII a 1D X in a smaller form factor and charge half the price. Hell, that 61 point AF should be in the next Rebel camera, and why not throw in a FF sensor, too. 

Here's how it works. Canon makes design decisions, sometimes informed by customer needs/wants, sometimes independent of them. Canon builds cameras and markets them. A miniscule minority of people whine and prattle on about how this feature isn't what they wanted or that feature should have been implemented like this. A vast, overwhelming majority of people buy what is, for all intents and purposes, an excellent camera with many significant improvements relative to it's predecessor. Astoundingly enough, that overwhelming majority of buyers frequently includes many of the whiners, and most of that minority of complainers that didn't buy the camera had no intention of doing so in the first place. Canon makes a profit. The shareholders are happy. Canon teams pat themselves on the back, and start designing the next body which will implement even more incremental improvements, and generate the unavoidable and practically meaningless whining the next time around, unless said malcontents have in the meantime gone over to Apple Discussions to bitch about the new iPad.



jrista said:


> Aye, I agree, being able to set minimum aperture would be extremely handy when you need a thicker DOF. I'm curious...does ANY camera, ANY brand, do that?



Yes. On the 1DIV and 1DsIII, C.Fn I-13 is "Set aperture value range" and allows you to specify a smallest value between f/91-1.4 and a largest value between f/1.0-64. (<whine>damn canon sucks what if I need to set an f/stop range from f/76-91, but the smallest max aperture I can set is f/64 this feature is USELESS even though I didn't know it existed before reading this thread, but for sure I'm _never_ buying that crippled 1-series body now</whine>). 

I presume the 1D X will have similar functionality.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

come on, other makers have had it in xxD and xxxD tiers for years already

if it something SO necessary to sell the 1DX then why do a few of the people in this thread not even know about the feature or how to use it at all, it's just Canon marketing going to utterly silly lengths

anyway, if we had worked up storm here, where Canon very well may monitor things a bit, maybe we'd get them to stop doin silly things like this. If there is any forum where making a ruckuss might help, it woul dbe this one.

will anybody get a 1DX just because of this or in any reasonable part because of this? I doubt it.
do competitors from basically ALL other brands allow this at all levels? yes
so why on earth does canon marketing decided to do something like this?

but anyway thanks to all of the over the top fan boys it's obviously useless to make the sort of ruckuss that might help us get any changes made, so whatever, bye, be glad that you successfully fought to make sure your camera didn't become more usable, congrats to all....





neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > When the difference is two bytes of code...
> ...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> come on, other makers have had it in xxD and xxxD tiers for years already
> 
> if it something SO necessary to sell the 1DX then why do a few of the people in this thread not even know about the feature or how to use it at all, it's just Canon marketing going to utterly silly lengths



The 1 series is targeted for experienced and knowegable photographers who understand the parameters. Point and Shoot are there for those who want the camera to be fully automatic so the user just presses the shutter button. In between the cameras introduce increasingly more variable parameters until they get to the series 1.

The difficulty comes when the 1000D level user is under the impression that the gained knowlege is sufficient to
criticise Canon for leaving out features. Features which have been used by knowlegable photographers for years but not used in the auto fashion.

Like not using spot mode for following fast moving objects
Like using evaluative metering for fast moving objects
Like using auto iso for flash
Like using EC for manual mode

the list is endless

Nobody knows everything so we have to learn from others - this process is called education. As soon as you close your mind to education then you stop improving. This topic is new to most shooters so a certain amount of education is needed

What stick in my craw is that the pupils are abusing the educators.

Canon is * NOT* stupid (* THERE IS* usable auto iso in 5D III)


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I'm not sure what your point is there.
> ???
> 
> In highly crippled fashion once again.
> ...



So you think that experienced and knowlegable shooters who are experienced in using auto iso know less than you do when you have no significant experience or knowlege of auto iso?

So you praise the 24-70II and slam the 5DIII without getting hands on experience - based on something you have (mis)read about.


----------



## tt (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*

Popcorn! Popcorn! Come and buy your popcorn!

In a more serious note - how do photographers give feedback to Canon through legitimate channels?
Not sure which country the OP is in to pass on an official email. 

Can you file a bug report to their OS team? A feature suggestion?

As a side note - is anyone up for a "I may have argued about the 5D Mark III/1DX but I've bought one now & here's an awesome picture I took with it thread" ?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> Stop arguing whether you need it or don't, no one cares, there are a lot of people who find it useful, if you don't you don't have to use it.
> 
> Fact is there are fast moving situations you want to shoot that might change from sunlight to shadow. And if you change ISO values you loose important moments. Sure you can just shoot everything with 6400 or higher to be on the save side. But its just damn convenient to have the camera user lower ISOs and faster times wich results in better quality if the light allows it.
> 
> ...



As a 5D2 owner you wont have had the pleasure of using auto iso then ??? ??? ???


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



Alker said:


> > @fanboys: no, one does NOT have to sell all Canon gear and buy Nikon, if Canon stuff sucks in one dimension but shines in others. It is much better to continually provide critical feedback to Canon ... so they may eventually improve theirn products. Especuially since Canon seems to have considerable difficulty to come up with meaningful improvements and to listen to its user base. So I thing, we got to repeat it more often ... and louder .. around the globe ... till its heard in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
.... and they complain about things they know nothing about either. They have seized upon a 'major flaw' when in reality it is a non problem except in their own minds

Lets state this again just so it is clear:

@5DII owners - the auto ISO now works as it should on the 5DIII
@7D owners - auto ISO on the 5DIII has a few extra features over the 7D


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



briansquibb said:


> Lets state this again just so it is clear:
> @5DII owners - the auto ISO now works as it should on the 5DIII
> @7D owners - auto ISO on the 5DIII has a few extra features over the 7D



very true. BUT ... 
* Canon improved the Auto-ISO just a freakin' little bit, going from "utterly useless" to "somewhat useful"
* Auto-ISO is a really cheap to implement software/firmware feature
* it is fully known, what AUto-ISO would need to look like to be "REALLY RIGHT" 
* Nikon is offering a vastly superior solution in the D800, which is 500 € less expensive than the 5D III

If Canon would want or be forced to by its user base  ... they could implement a fully functional REALLY RIGHT Auto-ISO function as a firmware update for all current EOS models.

@those who don't understand or need or want Auto-ISO ... no problem, you don't ever have to use it. It will not ever get in your way or compromise your user experience in any possible way.


----------



## Alker (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid - AutoISO in 5D3 still crappy,email them how it should work*



> Nikon is offering a vastly superior solution in the D800, which is 500 € less expensive than the 5D III



Yes yes yes yes we know. 
I have to stop visiting these forums. 
Not good for my blood pressure. 

So last post for me. 
I know who cares !!

And please enjoy Photography. 
And stop this SAGA about nothing. 

Bye all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



AvTvM said:


> * it is fully known, what AUto-ISO would need to look like to be "REALLY RIGHT"



To you. To me, the 5DIII implementation looks just perfect, thank you very much.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 16, 2012)

I was chatting with a friend, who has nearly opposite camera needs, about this. We both agreed that just because one of us don't need a feature, doesn't mean the other should argue against the technology (unless there is a better way to do the same thing). Without this agreement, we probably couldn't talk cameras and stay friends.

But....
then we looked at our "perfect camera" with every option we would both love. The camera and its menus would be a monster. The only way to deal with it is to either allow heavy UI customization or at least have "modes of use" which would allow/disallow features. The modes-of-use idea seemed too much like programmed modes, even if they are fully manual. The UI customization seemed great, but no vendor is doing much with that.

Unless someone enters the marked as primarily a hardware vendor and lets people modify the software, I don't thing we'll ever be completely happy. Maybe not even then.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > You should give up photography if you use auto-iso.
> ...



Yep, we have less experience because we understand exposure and use manual controls 100% of the time ;D


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > * it is fully known, what AUto-ISO would need to look like to be "REALLY RIGHT"
> ...



+1 Amen! Works for me too! Exactly what I was missing in my 5D mkII.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



bloodstupid said:


> And M, makes no sense at all Sure you could set your limit time, but in AV you could get faster if the light allows it. And in M, the camera has to use higher ISOs because 1/800 F4 just doesn't work in bright sunlight with ISO 200, and its not allowed to use faster times in M. So no gain in picture quality there.



"If the light allows it", then presumably the only 'limitation' is if the light is changing frequently - point taken, but as I read it, in M mode, there are no shutter speed limits, so I STILL only see this as a problem for P mode and Av mode, which requires us to use our judgement in M mode. Ideal no, but certainly not 'crippling'.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Who cares? That not what it is about.



True. Instead, it seems to be about complaining about a particular feature that's already added/improved, just not sufficient for some people's needs/desires, and doing so in an irrelevant place, for pages on end. But then, that's why these forums are here - an outlet for our personal frustrations. So...let the complaining continue..... :


----------



## bloodstupid (Mar 16, 2012)

nesarajah said:


> OMG calm down and go buy a Nikon or something . Geez .



I would, but having invested 15k of money into Canon lenses wants me to have the smart stuff that Nikon does in my Canon.


----------



## markIVantony (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



iso79 said:


> You should give up photography if you use auto-iso.



Auto-ISO is a convenience feature. Using something out of convenience shouldn't preclude anyone from being a photographer, whether they're an amateur or professional.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon is just stupid (still no usable auto iso in 5D III)*



markIVantony said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > You should give up photography if you use auto-iso.
> ...



Sure anyone can be a "photographer" but auto-iso isn't going to help anyone be a great photographer.


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 16, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you should stick to Point and Shoots for the time being.
> ...



Sure they do. 

If you are shooting in bright sunlight and need to go low and fast, then M is perfect and add either a ND or speedlight as needed. 

I would be far more concerned with the camera mismetering when trying to shoot an action shot at speeds of 500 or more, especially if you are dealing with objects such as cars, or anything else that can reflect light.


----------

